# Question for Collages.net user



## Parago (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, it's been a while since I've posted and I can tell ya I miss this forum a good bit. I've been real busy, teh business is going ok and I'm trying to optimize a few things here and there..

Right now, I am working with Millers when it comes to online proofing and ordering and I'm actually quite happy with them. The one thing I really dont like about them is the look of their online galleries/store area. I feel like the images are not being presented in a nice way, it looks cold and sterile and it's rather complicated to figure stuff out (according to customers).

I love collages.net's look.. the way you can customize galleries, with music and all that stuff.. very nice. Now, one thing bugs me about collages.net and I'm trying to find out how actual collages.net customers handle this because it's the one thing that keeps me from going with them full-time (I do use them occasionally for certain images).

They don't offer to have the studio logo printed on prints. I mean, what teh heck? Why not?? Everytime I have someone on the phone at collages.net they ask me why I don't use them full-time etc. and I tell them that workflow is a very important part of that decision and not having them print my logo on pictures simply doesn't work for me. It means I have to do that to each and every single file before uploading - what a time-consuming thing to do! Plus.. what if customers decide to crop their image and then crop half the logo off or even the entire logo? I personally think that's unacceptable.

How do you guys handle that? It seriously boggles my mind how they can not offer this as a service - to put your logo as jpeg on file and print it on each and every single print ordered.

I'd really love to hear what you have to say guys.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 5, 2008)

You can do that yourself w/o too much trouble.


----------



## Exim (Apr 5, 2008)

Having the same problem  I  guess some one can explain how to resolve the issue.


----------



## Parago (Apr 5, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> You can do that yourself w/o too much trouble.


 
What do you mean? Put a logo on each and every single image I upload? Well.. like I said.. I want to avoid that because I dont want folks cropping teh image and thereby cutting off the logo - understandable, no?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 5, 2008)

What about using something like Photocart?  Basically, you host the store and photos on your own site and the orders come directly to you.  You could then have them printed at Miller's or where ever.  

Just about everyone I know you uses Photocart, loves it.  

The big difference will probably be that you have to fill the orders rather than the site doing it...but you don't loose a cut like you do with Collages.net.


----------



## Parago (Apr 6, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> What about using something like Photocart? Basically, you host the store and photos on your own site and the orders come directly to you. You could then have them printed at Miller's or where ever.
> 
> Just about everyone I know you uses Photocart, loves it.
> 
> The big difference will probably be that you have to fill the orders rather than the site doing it...but you don't loose a cut like you do with Collages.net.


 

With Millers I wouldnt be loosing anything, they're store area is just not very appealing visually. PhotoCart looks definitely interesting and seems very customizable - thanks for the tip.

I still wonder how actual collages.net customers handle the logo issue. Do they really put a logo on each image themselves and then upload an extra file for the 8x10 format?? Seems crazy to me, especially when we're talking about large quantities..


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 7, 2008)

I know that the guys at Tri-Coast Photography use collages.net.  One of them, Mike Fulton, is pretty good about answering questiosn and helping people out.  You could try to E-mail him.


----------



## Parago (Apr 7, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I know that the guys at Tri-Coast Photography use collages.net. One of them, Mike Fulton, is pretty good about answering questiosn and helping people out. You could try to E-mail him.


 
I'll try that, thanks Mike!

Tri-Coast is collages.net's poster child it seems - they use them a lot in their advertising materials. I just received a box with sample material from collages and I LOVE the products.. this damn logo issue really annoys me.

Anyways.. thanks again!


----------



## Parago (Apr 7, 2008)

Heh, found his MySpace. =D


----------

